# Solved: Illustrator won't open



## tduran

Hi folks,
I am running CS2 on my iMac and just yesterday my Illustrator would not open. I click the icon and get the normal loading screen. It says Initializing..., then Fonts..., the initializing..., then the icon changes from hourglass to spinning wheel and just keeps spinning! Nothing else happens. http://static.techguy.org/smilies/eek.gif

I tried reloading all CS2 from the disks, I emptied trash, I threw out the preferences settings, I tried opening through an existing file...nothing working and I have a big job to do!

I read somewhere that maybe its font corruption, but I haven't added any new fonts and if I delete them, how do I get them back, I need my fonts. http://static.techguy.org/smilies/confused.gif

HELP please.


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hi there: welcome to TSG.

Did you try creating a new user account and opening Illustrator from there (that will determine if your current user file is corrupted)? 

Also ... what version of OS X are you using?


----------



## tduran

I tried logging in from a new user name, didn't work. I am running mac OS X Version 10.4.11. I appreciate any help you could provide. Thanks!


----------



## Yankee Rose

Hello again - thanks for the info.

OK, next I would try Repairing Disk Permissions:

Mac Hard Drive > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utilities > First Aid. Highlight your hard drive in the panel on the left, then click "Repair Permissions". Try loading Illustrator again.

I found this troubleshooting article on Adobe's support site. Number 18 details troubleshooting fonts in OS X 10.4.11, which may be the culprit.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tduran

Thanks for your help!! I didn't find the answer in your link, but did find it at the same site.

it is apparently a problem/conflict with Acrobat 8.2!!

It's here: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/534/cpsid_53468.html
A simple download, replace a folder and voila! problem solved.

God IS good!!


----------

